# Hublot Big Bang Unico All Black



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

I've loathed Hublots for years and avoided them like the plague.

However I fell in love with this watch and decided to take the plunge.

I love the Hublot quick strap option and wish more manufacturers offered that. No tools needed for quick and easy strap changes. Anyone who has tried changing a Blancpain 50 Fathoms knows what I am talking about.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

One more for the road


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## foxhound494 (Jan 18, 2015)

Despite the hate for Hublot, I have to say personally it's a very nice watch

Congrats!


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Switched to the ferrari scuderia black strap. Wow what a change! It's subtle but in person makes the watch more formal!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

That's wicked cool, though it looks a bit huge, then on the other hand it can't be much bigger on my wrist then the BR02 I had. That was a big clunker, but I got used to it fairly quickly.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Heinz said:


> That's wicked cool, though it looks a bit huge, then on the other hand it can't be much bigger on my wrist then the BR02 I had. That was a big clunker, but I got used to it fairly quickly.


I have a BR-X1. I think it's the same size.

Because it's silver and square it wears bigger than the Unico.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

See here.


----------



## J-H-M (Oct 6, 2014)

You have to like Hublot, I do. Amazing watch, enjoy.


----------

